# Warmachine Cryx Project Log



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Having painted all the Chaos I need till a new codex comes out I have started to branch out into other games. I had heard alot about warmachine due to a large number of people playing it at my local club.
A few weeks ago our local pressganger held a intro night so I went and tried it out. I liked the look of the cryx so I tried out there battlebox vs a mec force.
The intro game got me hooked, I really like the rules and different combos you can pull.

So I have decided to collect Cryx. It feels odd to be a newbie in a game again and I quite like it. 

I am trying to get 35pts painted by April so I can play some games when I get back to London. 
I am aiming for it to be painted to a nice quick table top standard. 
So far I own the battlebox plus a few extras.

Here is my first cryx and warmachine model the Cankerworm


























A Defiler minus the base



























I have finished a Necrotech and Scrap thrall just need to take a photo. I am also putting the finishing touches on pGaspy my first warcaster. 


So far I have only played an intro game and a few on vassal which where mainly just learning more rules and how everything works. As a help to other new players, I will be posting up some battlereports and my findings on the game here, as I learn it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, not a fan of Warmachine myself but great painting :victory:.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Bane of Kings.
Here are the pictures of my finished Scrap Thrall and Necrotech. I got my order from Maelstrom today with my new inks and bases, so should have pGaspy all done and based by the end of the day.

Scrap Thrall










Scrap Thrall and Necrotech


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have another model finish my favorite of the Cryx casters and the one I can see being my primary caster, pGaspy. I really liked this model and it was great fun to paint. I choose a very simple colour scheme to fit him in with the rest of the force.

He is not yet glued on to his base, I will do that once I patch up the clips. Just need to see him on it. The bases for my force will be urban rubble to show the forces of Cryx flooding to a Khador or Cygnar city. 

I had some problems with the base, it seems my Bestial Brown has "gone off". It is very orange I dont remeber it being that orange. So some bits of the dirt on the base are a bit bright but nothing a few washes wont fix ( will also fix those little spots of white that the camera helps pick up).




















Next I am trying out a test scheme on some Bloodgorgers. Just trying to get the skin right, looking for a nice grey/blue to show the blight.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot, welcome to the forces of the Dragonfather, us Cryx players are here to show the rest of the world how it is done 

Loving the paint on thses so far and your bases are quite cool. I would suggest using a piece of white paper to put behind your models when you take pics, white or a dark grey maybe. That way the colours of your models aren't blending into the background and it makes it easier for others to check out the details.


EDIT: oh yeah, here is a tip. Don't buy any Bane Thralls yet as there is apparently a new plastic kit with a new sculpt for them coming out soon. Once it does however, you will want them along with the unit attachment


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea I heard about the Bane thralls, will hold off still I see the new ones. I hope they make the weapons and shoulder pads smaller. P&P seem to have a fetish for oversized shoulder pads which is a shame.

Having got 2 casters, 2 jacks and a solo finished I decided to start on my first unit.
I choose the blood gorgers as they look fun to paint.

Here is my test scheme, I did last night. I am very happy with it and today will start applying it to the rest of the unit.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! Really like the paint job on the warcaster lich guy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Hard to make purple that shade look good, keep it up.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey man your painting looks top notch!

One critique. The mold lines stand out. These guys would look even better if you trimmed and filed the mold lines anf flashing before painting!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I finished the Bloodgorger so thought I would get a photo of my painted and based models so far.
Waiting on bases for my Scrap thrall,pdenny and the rest of my Bloodgorgers


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking good man! I just painted up a Cryx battle-group and looking forward to playing my first game next week. Keep up the good work.


----------

